# Holy Cow, Craigslist Find!



## ibglowin (Nov 2, 2010)

Take a look at this Craigslist ad!

Wine Racks

They want $95 for all 3 pieces, not $95 each. I may be making an unscheduled trip to ABQ tomorrow!

This just sounds too good to be true.


----------



## AlFulchino (Nov 2, 2010)

nice..wire him teh money tonite


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 2, 2010)

That an old Fulchino trick?


----------



## AlFulchino (Nov 2, 2010)

no...i would have called the police and declared it stolen and missing and that it was beingpedaled on craigslist


----------



## Wade E (Nov 2, 2010)

Nice deal, grab them!


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 4, 2010)

*FORGIVE ME FATHER AL AS I HAVE SINNED! 

I STOLE SOMETHING THIS AFTERNOON.....*

I couldn't believe it! These are sold at a wine rack store and these 3 pieces would cost $893 new without shipping. These are the Cedar units. I paid $95 cash and ran like I stole something!





She knew what they were worth she just wanted to get them out of her garage. Her brother gave them to her over a year ago when he moved into a new home with a custom built wine cellar and he gave her these and she didn't really want them. Perfect condition, few cob webs to clean out but other than that just perfect!





320 bottle capacity. 

Now I just need to find a place to put it in the winery!


----------



## AlFulchino (Nov 4, 2010)

a fine acquisition!!!!! congrats!


----------



## rrawhide (Nov 4, 2010)

i could have room in my winery if you have a probem with 'em!!!!!


----------



## fivebk (Nov 5, 2010)

Mike you should be ashamed of yourself.........stealing from a sweet little old lady.


Nice buy!!!!!!!! ( wish something like that would happen around here)


----------



## Waldo (Nov 5, 2010)

Awesome deal


----------



## jeepbabe (Nov 5, 2010)

Those look really nice!


----------



## Randoneur (Nov 5, 2010)

What, they didn't come with wine in them???


----------



## grapeman (Nov 5, 2010)

Great buy Mike.


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 5, 2010)

I don't think I will have a problem filling them up........

I have seen a lot of junk on CL and a lot of stuff that was WAY overpriced for what it was worth but this was the first time I have seen a real OMG garage sale bargain.

I did have to drive 200 miles round trip and go pick it up in the old truck but we ran a few errands, made a Costco run, ate dinner in the "big" city so it was still well worth it!


----------



## Scott (Nov 5, 2010)

For your sins, recite the 3 P's 20 times and donate a bottle of wine to each of us and all will be forgiven.






Great find and it's not sinnin if the selling party knows what they have.


----------



## AlFulchino (Nov 5, 2010)

send them all here....that will save you on shipping...i will disperse it all for you


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 5, 2010)

WOW what a steal! Did you give her, her teeth back when they fell out of her mouth when you haned her the full amount without trying to get em cheaper.


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 5, 2010)

I did feel guilty but she obviously knew what they were worth. They were just cluttering up her garage.

This will be a great place for my high $$$ commercial stuff. Each one nice and cradled.


----------



## drgags (Nov 5, 2010)

very nice....and what a steal.....i could have used a bargain like thata few months ago....would have saved me a few thousand.....!..... could have then bought more kits from george.......better start looking at CL.


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 5, 2010)

drgags said:


> very nice....and what a steal.....i could have used a bargain like thata few months ago....would have saved me a few thousand.....!..... could have then bought more kits from george.......better start looking at CL.





LOL, I check it everyday from West Virginia to Lake Erie. If I see anything I think you might be interested in I'll let you know. I rarely check the Youngstown area though.


----------



## Scott B (Nov 5, 2010)

WOW Great Score!!!!!


----------



## Pablo (Nov 5, 2010)

I picked this up last year. It's a VinoTemp cabinet. The cooling unit does not work but the cabinet is fine. I paid $20.


----------



## Pablo (Nov 5, 2010)

Nice score on the racks. Deals only come by once in a while and you have to jump on them.


----------



## Wayne1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Hey Pablo - wondering what you did with your Vinotemp? I have the exact same unit I got off CL. I'm trying to think of a way to retrofit it with more powerful cooling so I can use it in my garage.


----------



## Pablo (Feb 6, 2012)

Ack! Late on the reply. I have not done anything with it. It's a spider condominium right now.


----------



## Wayne1 (Feb 6, 2012)

I gave up on mine - pulled the cooling unit out in case I want to use it for a future project, removed the bottle racks which were quite sturdy, and set the case out on the curb for large item pick up!


----------

